# Neue Artikel von Alphacool!



## bundymania (4. April 2009)

+++ neue Produkte aus dem Hause Alphacool +++

Alphacool HF 38 Niagara Sockel 1366

Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150

Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama


----------



## nemetona (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Schickes Teil der Niagara. 
Kannst du schon etwas zum Innenaufbau und der Leistung sagen?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Soll das ein Slotblenden Kühler () sein? Oder zum Schlauch durchführen?


----------



## BMW M-Power (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Soll das ein Slotblenden Kühler () sein? Oder zum Schlauch durchführen?




Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass diese blende dafür das ist... falls man Radi oder AGB draussen montiert hat, die schläuche da durch zu führen.


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

hmm wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil steht drunter  aber sind 3/8 Zoll so sinnvoll?


----------



## nemetona (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Mit passenden Anschlüssen ist 3/8" auch kein Problem, der Niagara setzt auch auf 3/8" Gewinde.
Beim Niagara liest es sich als würde 3/8" als extra Feature Beworben.
Zitat:"Besonderheiten: keine G 1/4 Zoll Anschlüsse, sondern echte G 3/8 Zoll Anschlüsse und weitere Features."

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DarkDragon (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Schicke sachen haben die rausgebracht.
Mir vorallem gefällt die Slotblende.

Berichte uns über neue Sachen.
Is doch mal schön zu wissen was neu ist oder????


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

DER Düsenkühler-Pionier macht jetzt einen auf extrem-Highflow?


Mal gucken, ob das was wird...


----------



## Digger (4. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

also das farb/design-konzept gefällt mir sehr gut !
der niagara is ja ähnlich wie der livingstone.

schöne teile


----------



## Zlicer (5. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

sollte nicht der Düsenkühler eher auf Low-Flow ausgerichtet sein? Die Farbkomination ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Das einzigste was mir von der Optik her zusagt, wäre der Cyclone aber sonst eher nicht so prickelnd(). Hoffentlich wird mal wieder was schön schlichtes aber doch, durch die Form (positiv) auffallender Kühler rausgebracht.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Dietz (8. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Tach liebe PCGH'ler 
Ich highjacke den Thread von Bundy mal, da ich nicht unnötiger weise noch einen Zum eigentlich gleichem Thema aufmachen will.  Ich ergänze aber um ein paar Informationen und werde noch öfter hier reinschauen!  Denn es hat sich so einiges getan bei Alphacool und ich wollte euch mal die wichtigsen Info's zukommen lassen und euch auch auf dem Laufenden halten über die Entwicklungen bei Alphacool, neue Produkte und andere Neuerungen. Na denn, hier gehts los:

Den neuen Kühler, AGB und die Slotblende, die im ersten Post stehen, kennt ihr ja schon, deswegen mach ich gleich mit den "Neuigkeiten" weiter.

*Neue Low-Budget Set's*

Auch grade frisch in den Shop gekommen. Die neuen EconomyClass Set's von Alphacool. Hier findet ihr komplette Wasserkühlungen schon ab 74.95€. In den Set's enthalten ist alles was eine gute Wasserkühlung braucht: Pumpe, Radiator, Kühler, Schlauch, Anschlüsse und Kühflüssigkeit. Montagematerial darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen!

*In eigener Sache*
Auch zu meiner Person gibts noch etwas zu sagen, da auch ich (wieder) neu bei Alphacool bin. Vielleicht lässt mein Name noch in ein paar Hinterköpfen ein paar Glöckchen bimmeln, aber für alle die mich nicht kennen noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung. Ich höre auf den Rufnamen Dietz und bin der neue (und alte) Moderator und Supporter des Alphacool-Support-Forums. Ich bin also immer im Alphacool Forum unterwegs, das ab sofort wieder richtig betreut wird und guten Support liefert. Wenn ihr also Fragen oder Probleme habt, macht einen Thread auf und ich werd mich schon gut um euch kümmern! 

In diesem Sinne bis bald und schönen Tag noch
Greetz
Dietz


----------



## bundymania (8. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

..und ich mit weiteren Bildern ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (9. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

den Yellowstone gibt es nun endlich mit anderen Halterungen ! Obendrein 10 € günstiger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (9. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

An sich ne gute Idee. Doch ich hätte lieber den normalen Yellowstone mit roter Halterung. Anstatt der gelben "Kappe" hätte ich gerne eine schwarze. Der Kühler wäre dann sofort gekauft.


----------



## Dietz (9. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



bundymania schrieb:


> den Yellowstone gibt es nun endlich mit anderen Halterungen ! Obendrein 10 € günstiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch mensch mensch, Bundy. 
Du bist mir vielleicht einer. Da schreib ich mir ne halbe Stunde an nem ordentlichem Text die finger blutig und sobald ich hier reinkommen um die Ankündigung zu posten hast du's schon vor mir erledigt. Na sowas. 

Egal. Wir dachten zu Ostern wärs doch mal was ein bisschen mehr Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen.  Auch wenn ich meinen Text jetzt in die Tonne haun kann, wünsch ich euch im Namen von Alphacool frohe Ostern. 

Greetz
Dietz

PS: Viel Spaß beim Eiersuchen!


----------



## xTc (9. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

@ Dietz:

Ich nehme an, du bist von Alphacool, oder?

Du kannst doch bestimmt sagen, ob der Yellowstone auch mit schwarzer Kappe erhältlich sein wird, oder? 


Gruß


----------



## newatioc (9. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Also der Yellowstone sieht ja schonmal recht interessant aus, wobei ich persönlich eher die schwarze Halterung der metallisch glänzenden vorziehen würde.


----------



## HESmelaugh (10. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



xTc schrieb:


> @ Dietz:
> 
> Ich nehme an, du bist von Alphacool, oder?
> 
> ...



Schwarzer Deckel plus rote Halterung fände ich auch eine geniale Kombi.


----------



## xTc (10. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ich hab da mal was gefaked. Nicht der beste Fake, aber egal.  

Ich hätte gerne einen "Blackstone":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchtet Ihr den nicht in Serie produzieren? Besteht notfalls die Chance auf ein Einzelstück? 


Gruß


----------



## Oliver (10. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Selber lackieren ftw


----------



## DarkDragon (10. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Schöner CPU-Kühler aber in rot siehts nicht so schick aus.
Könnte Ihn mir in Blau oder Schwarz vorstellen oder wie geht euch????


----------



## Dietz (14. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

@ XTC 
Yep ich bin von Alphacool.

Und ja, den Yellowstone wirds bald auch mit Topplates in Nickel und Schwarz geben. 
Andere Farben können auch möglich sein, da müssen wir aber noch nach geeigneten Verfahrenstechnicken suchen, um die von uns gewünschte Qualiät des Endergebnisses zu erreichen.


Neue Farben für die Halterungen sind auch noch in Planung.  

@ Oliver
Vom selber lackieren würde ich dringend abraten. Das geht, wenn es nicht zu 100% Professionell gemacht wird, zu ungunsten des Kühlers und der Optik.


----------



## xTc (14. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Dietz schrieb:


> Und ja, den Yellowstone wirds bald auch mit Topplates in Nickel und Schwarz geben.
> Andere Farben können auch möglich sein, da müssen wir aber noch nach geeigneten Verfahrenstechnicken suchen, um die von uns gewünschte Qualiät des Endergebnisses zu erreichen.



Super, ich bin begeistert. Falls du mir jetzt noch einen Erscheinungstermin nennen kannst, dann ist das Teil so gut wie bestellt. 


Gruß


----------



## Dietz (15. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Erscheinungstermine gibts leider noch nich. Das wird sich noch über die nächsten Monate ziehen. 
Die Schwarzen und Nickel Topplates werden aber aufjedenfall zuerst erscheinen. Danach wahrscheinlich erst die Farbigen. Genaue Termine gibts, wie gesagt, leider noch nicht. 

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## xTc (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Wird es den möglich sein, nur die Kappe zu wechseln oder muss ich dann einen neuen Kühler kaufen?

Gruß


----------



## Dietz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Wechseln wird ohne Probleme möglich sein.
Ihr müsst euch keinen kompletten neuen Kühler kaufen!


----------



## xTc (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Dietz schrieb:


> Wechseln wird ohne Probleme möglich sein.
> Ihr müsst euch keinen kompletten neuen Kühler kaufen!



Cool, vielen Dank. Dann werd ich mir den Yellowstone holen. 


Gruß


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, was das für ein Schildbürgerstreich/Kundenverarsche sein soll?

Alphacool HF 38 Flowbooster


----------



## Dietz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich kann dir versichern, dass das keine Standard Adapter von G1/4 auf G3/8 sind.
Die Flowbooster sind Spezialanfertigungen für uns, um die 10mm Innendurchmesser zu gewährleisten und bieten somit einen größeren Druchmesser als die standard Adapter.


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ja, aber das das einen nennenwerten Einfluss auf den Druchfluss hat, kannst du meiner Omma erzählen.


----------



## dreve (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Madz schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, was das für ein Schildbürgerstreich/Kundenverarsche sein soll?
> 
> Alphacool HF 38 Flowbooster


 
...nach 834 Posts sollte das unschwer zu erkennen sein  

"...Der Innendurchmesser von 10 Millimetern maximiert den Durchfluss und lässt sich so zum Beispiel mit einem 10/13 Schlauch perfekt kombinieren, da auch G 3/8 Zoll Anschlüsse einen erhöhten Innendurchmesser gegenüber G ¼ Zoll Anschlüssen bieten."

Wenn man sich mit Wasserkühlung und Anschlüssen halbwegs auskennt, weiss man das es solche mit einem verengtem Innendurchmesser gibt - (das sollte wohl mit einem Bild in der Bildergalerie verdeutlicht werden, vielleicht hast Du es ja nicht gesehen) natürlich gibt es auch andere Anschlüsse zum Beispiel bei Aquatuning, die das bereits von Haus aus bieten, aber egal.

Es ist wohl als Alternative gedacht um das auch ohne solche Anschlüsse mit G 1/4 eben mit G 3/8 zu erreichen, und/oder eben das als Anschluss drauf zu schrauben was immer derjenige haben will oder hat und wo auch immer er den Anschluss gekauft hat.

Insofern halt ein Adapter, für den wers braucht, so sehe ich das - wohl nicht unbedingt für Dich


----------



## Dietz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Bei Komponenten, die den Druchfluss nicht behindern und Bauartbedingt eh eine gute Druchlässigkeit für das Kühlwasser bieten, wie HDD-Kühler, Radiatoren oder AGB's erfüllen die Flowbooster genau ihren Zweck.
Sie binden die Komponenten mit G1/4" ohne Druchflussbremse (G1/4 Anschluss) in ein System mit größeren Schlauchgrößen ein. 
Und genau so, steht das auch in der Produkbeschreibung. Einen Düsenkühler oder ähnliches mit den Flowboostern auszustatten, hätte aber wahrscheinlich wirklich wenig Sinn. 

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Digger (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

es geht ja hier nicht um das prinzip wie das teil funktioniert!
sondern um die art wie es verkauft wird, man bekommt den anschein, es sei ein hyper-mega-tolles teil.
und der preis ist durchaus etwas hoch, es sind zwar zwei adapter, aber trotzdem teurer als bei AT oä.

den gewonnenen durchfluss macht jeder cpu-lühler wieder zunichte !

aber gut, ist ja alphacool politik und einige newbies werden sie damit bestimmt angeln können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Stellt sich die frage, welcher Alphacool-Kreislauf frei von Düsenkühlern ist  (auch wenn die neuen zugegebenermaßen recht große haben  )

Habt ihr Messugen, wieviel das über einen kompletten Kreislauf ausmacht?


----------



## Dietz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Für den neuen Niagara zum beispiel wären die Adapter nicht verkehrt um die Radiatoren einzubinden.  

Messungen kann ich euch vielleicht nach dem Wochenende geben.


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Digger schrieb:


> es geht ja hier nicht um das prinzip wie das teil funktioniert!
> sondern um die art wie es verkauft wird, man bekommt den anschein, es sei ein hyper-mega-tolles teil.
> und der preis ist durchaus etwas hoch, es sind zwar zwei adapter, aber trotzdem teurer als bei AT oä.
> 
> ...


Super! Da hat mich jemand genau verstanden.  Es ging mit in erster Linie um die Sensationsgeifernde, übertriebene Anpreisung des Artikels. Dem Unwissenden wird suggieriert, daß es DIE ÜBER- Erfindung wäre... ..


----------



## HESmelaugh (18. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ich hab das Gefühl, hier wieder einen recht weit verbreiteten WaKü-Mythos anzutreffen, der Besagt, dass der Durchfluss im Gesamtsystem vom "Nadelöhr", also dem kleinsten Durchgang bestimmt wird.

Sowas sieht man immer wieder, z.B. in dieser Form:
"Dickere Schläuche nützen doch nix, wenn danach doch wieder ein G1/4" Gewinde kommt!"
oder:
"Komponente XY spielt bei mir sowieso keine Rolle für den Durchfluss, weil ich einen Düsenkühler im Kreislauf habe."
Oder in ähnlichen Aussagen.

Dieser Mythos basiert auf einer völlig falschen Vorstellung von dem, wie sich der Widerstand in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf ergibt und wie sich das auf den Durchfluss und die Fliessgeschwindigkeit auswirkt.
Ich glaube, ich will dazu mal einen Artikel oder ein Video oder sowas machen. ^^

Ohne jetzt eine Erklärung auszuformulieren will ich einfach nochmal in den Raum stellen: Es geht um den _Gesamtwiderstand_ im Kreislauf, nicht um die grösste Bremse oder den engsten Durchgang im Kreislauf.

Diese Adapter sind vielleicht im Stande den Gesamtwiderstand in einem Kreislauf minimal zu senken, aber meiner Einschätzung nach nicht um eine relevante Menge.


----------



## GoZoU (18. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, hier wieder einen recht weit verbreiteten WaKü-Mythos anzutreffen, der Besagt, dass der Durchfluss im Gesamtsystem vom "Nadelöhr", also dem kleinsten Durchgang bestimmt wird.
> 
> Sowas sieht man immer wieder, z.B. in dieser Form:
> "Dickere Schläuche nützen doch nix, wenn danach doch wieder ein G1/4" Gewinde kommt!"
> ...


Genau, der Gesamtwiderstand setzt sich aus den Teilwiderständen in den Rohr/Schlauchleitungen, der Fließgeschwindigkeit, der Länge des Kreislaufs und der Viskosität des Mediums zusammen. Wobei der Widerstand in den Kühlern deutlich höher als in den Leitungen ist und den größten Anteil ausmacht. 


> Diese Adapter sind vielleicht im Stande den Gesamtwiderstand in einem Kreislauf minimal zu senken, aber meiner Einschätzung nach nicht um eine relevante Menge.


*Signed*

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



> Diese Adapter sind vielleicht im Stande den Gesamtwiderstand in einem Kreislauf minimal zu senken, aber meiner Einschätzung nach nicht um eine relevante Menge.


Eben darum rege ich mich über die reisserische Art auf, wie diese angepriesen werden.


----------



## Codex (18. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ich hoffe, dass du dich über wichtigere Dinge im Leben nicht so aufregst, du hast noch das ganze Leben vor dir .

Ich finde den Adapter als Ergänzung zum System nicht schlecht, wie er angeworben wird und wie es dann bei den Einzelnen ankommt sind ja zweierlei Sachen.

P.S. Der Big Typhon von TT macht ja auch kein Taifun , es ist halt ein Werbe-Gag wie millionen von anderen.


----------



## Oliver (20. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, hier wieder einen recht weit verbreiteten WaKü-Mythos anzutreffen, der Besagt, dass der Durchfluss im Gesamtsystem vom "Nadelöhr", also dem kleinsten Durchgang bestimmt wird.
> 
> Sowas sieht man immer wieder, z.B. in dieser Form:
> "Dickere Schläuche nützen doch nix, wenn danach doch wieder ein G1/4" Gewinde kommt!"
> ...




Wenn du dazu gescheite Messungen machst, melde dich mal bitte bei mir. Ich rieche einen interessanten Artikel 

Cathar hat vor Jahren mal recht wissenschaftlich getestet, wie sich verschiedene Schlauchgrößen auf die Temperatur auswirken. Zwischen 10/8mm und 1/2" lagen damals nur etwa 0,3C, also vernachlässigbar klein. LInk und Testsystem habe ich allerdings nicht mehr parat.


----------



## Oerge (20. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

ich habe für alle Performancespezialisten ein Adapter von 10" auf G1/4 

Ultraflow extremdurchlass Adaper 20" auf g1/4

mal echt: Sinnlos oder ? 

Gruß Oerge


----------



## HESmelaugh (20. April 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn du dazu gescheite Messungen machst, melde dich mal bitte bei mir. Ich rieche einen interessanten Artikel
> 
> Cathar hat vor Jahren mal recht wissenschaftlich getestet, wie sich verschiedene Schlauchgrößen auf die Temperatur auswirken. Zwischen 10/8mm und 1/2" lagen damals nur etwa 0,3C, also vernachlässigbar klein. LInk und Testsystem habe ich allerdings nicht mehr parat.



Ja, da liessen sich noch ein paar interessante Tests stricken, da geb ich dir ganz Recht. 

Den Artikel/Post von Cathar hab ich auch schon gesehen. *such*
Hier ist dat Ding. Potentielles Problem ist hier, dass ein Conroe verwendet wurde (ist halt schon ein Weilchen her) und damit die Hitzelast der CPU nicht mehr dem entspricht, was man heute mit Quads so hat. Zudem würden die Resultate auch je nach Kühler anders aussehen. Der verwendete Apogee GTX ist nicht sonderlich Durchfluss-hungrig (siehe Vergleich).
Ein Nachtest ist quasi angesagt. 

Was mir noch fehlt, um wirklich genaueste Messungen dazu zu machen, ist ein Manometer, um den Druck im Kreislauf zu messen. Rein auf Durchfluss liesse sich die Sache mit den "Flowboostern" natürlich problemlos testen.


----------



## xTc (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ich habe nun gesehen, das es den Yellowstone mit anderen Deckeln gibt. 

Ab wann gibt es den Deckel des Yellowstone - B / R / B einzeln. Vorallem möchte ich auch die schwarzen Schrauben dabei haben. Mit den silbernen schaut es leicht doof aus. 


Gruß


----------



## Dietz (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Gut beobachtet @XTC 
Wir dachten uns, dass wir mal ein bisschen mehr Farbe ins Spiel bringen könnten. 
Darf ich vorstellen:

*Die Yellowstone Color Serie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sollte jetzt wirklich für jeden Geschmack was dabei sein. 
Und diejenigen unter euch, die berreits einen Yellowstone haben, kann ich beruhigen. Die Deckel wird es auch bald einzeln zu kaufen geben. Das ist in Arbeit! 

So Long,
Greetz
Dietz


----------



## xTc (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Dietz schrieb:


> Und diejenigen unter euch, die berreits einen Yellowstone haben, kann ich beruhigen. Die Deckel wird es auch bald einzeln zu kaufen geben. Das ist in Arbeit!



Eine Zeitangabe wäre echt ideal, so ein bis zwei Wochen? 


Gruß


----------



## Digger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

@Dietz,
wäre es denn möglich den yellowstone auch mit einem plexi deckel rauszubringen ? 
ich denke unter denen, die leds mögen (ich) wird der durchaus beliebt sein, in der oberen leistungsklasse gibts ja keine wirklich große auswahl.

supreme LT, ... nexxos, joa und das wars.


----------



## Oliver (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Der komplett schwarze Kühler sagt mir besonders zu. Mann gibt es denn passende Mainboard-Kühler? Im Idealfall mit Universalhalterung


----------



## Digger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

ja der komplett schwarze ist wirklich schön....


aber ich will einen plexi deckel


----------



## Oliver (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ich will endlich mal gescheite Universalkühler. Das kann eigentlich nicht so die Wissenschaft sein, aber für 95% aller Hauptplatinen gibt es keine Kühler


----------



## Digger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

och, anfi hat doch schicke universal kühler in ihrer UCD reihe.

die dürften sehr kompatibel sein mit ihren verschieden langen halte-"dingsis".


----------



## Dietz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Digger schrieb:


> @Dietz,
> wäre es denn möglich den yellowstone auch mit einem plexi deckel rauszubringen ?
> ich denke unter denen, die leds mögen (ich) wird der durchaus beliebt sein, in der oberen leistungsklasse gibts ja keine wirklich große auswahl.
> 
> supreme LT, ... nexxos, joa und das wars.




Sei gespannt!


----------



## bundymania (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

...und weisse Deckel braucht das Land !


----------



## xTc (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Gibt es hier was neues? *nerv*


----------



## Dietz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Hier bin ich wieder und es gibt mal wieder was neues.

*Die Alphacool Kino-Aktion*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom 28.05. bis zum 30.06.09 erhällt jeder Alphacoolkunde 
ab einem Mindestbestellwert von *99,95 €* einen CinemaxX Kino-Gutschein, 
ab einem Bestellwert über *179,95 €* erhält jeder Kunde zwei CinemaxX Kino-Gutscheine.

Die CinemaxX-Gutscheine gibt es für alle Kunden innerhalb Deutschlands und sind in allen CinemaxX-Filmpalästen sowie traditionellen Kinos der Unternehmensgruppe (siehe Home | CinemaxX Hamburg-Dammtor - Mehr als Kino) an jedem Wochentag einlösbar. Die Gutscheine sind unbefristet gültig und umfassen alle Zuschläge (Logen-, Überlängen- und Reservierungszuschlag). Eine Barauszahlung ist leider nicht möglich.

Viel Spaß beim Shoppen!
Greetz
Dietz

PS: Für die einzelnen Deckel müsst ihr euch noch ein wenig gedulden. Wir sind aber dran!


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

jo mei, des is a scheene Aktion !


----------



## bundymania (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

die schier unendliche Vielfalt der Yellowstone Farbpalette in Action 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

*neue Versionen vom Alphacool Livingstone ! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Ich will auch einen schwarzen Deckel samt schwarzer Schrauben haben. 

*nörgel* Ab wann gibt es den nun einzeln?


----------



## bundymania (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

dazu weiß Dietz sicher mehr


----------



## Skaos (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

ma ne ganz dumme frage.. was sindn das für fittings auf dem yellowstone.. denn meine für 13/10er schläuche passen leider nich so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab.. konnte nur eine überwurfmutter anschrauben, am andern anschluss hab ich den schlauch dann mehr oder weniger notdürftig mit ner schelle befestigt..


----------



## bundymania (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Die Tüllen sind von Bitspower (11mm) bei den Schraubanschlüssen handelt es sich um 11/8er


----------



## Bullveyr (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



bundymania schrieb:


> Die Tüllen sind von Bitspower (11mm) ...


davon hat mir der Postbote gerade 18 Stück gebracht


----------



## Skaos (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

okay danke.. schade aber auch, hatte echt kurz hoffnung, meine schelle loswerden zu können


----------



## Dietz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



bundymania schrieb:


> dazu weiß Dietz sicher mehr



Da muss ich mich leider noch ein wenig in Schweigen hüllen, da bundy schneller ist als die Polizei erlaubt 

aber bald gibts Info's, versprochen!


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



Dietz schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich leider noch ein wenig in Schweigen hüllen, da bundy schneller ist als die Polizei erlaubt
> 
> aber bald gibts Info's, versprochen!




Ich hoffs, zwei Monate geht das mit den Deckeln schon.  Würd mein System demnächst gern in einem Schwung überarbeiten.....

Vielleicht mag der Bundy ja einen Kühler/Deckel abgeben.


----------



## Dietz (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Hey,
ch habe mal wieder was zu präsentieren. (mit ein bisschen Verspätung, ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, war persönlich und beruflich sehr eingespannt in letzter Zeit.)
Wie ihr ja wisst, fehlte in unserem Sortiment bis jetzt ein Grafikkartenkühler um die neueren Karten von ATI und NVidia zu versorgen.
Damit sich das ändert, haben wir uns intensiv mit den Leuten von PCGH ausgetauscht. Das Ergebniss dieser Arbeit darf ich nun hier vorstellen:

*Der Alphacool HF 38 Missouri - PCGH-Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Eigenschaften im Überblick:

- Hohe Kühlleistung für alle üblichen Grafikkarten Modelle* von NVIDIA und AMD/ATI
- Hoher Durchfluss von bis zu 4,7 Litern in der Minute
- G 3/8 Zoll Gewinde für Anschlüsse mit großem Innendurchmesser und hohem Durchfluss.
- Deckel aus 25mm POM- Schwarz,
- Mittelplatte aus Vollmetall- Messing, vernickelt
- In den Deckel integrierte Halterungsgewinde
- Elektrolyt- Kupferbodenplatte mit Pin- Struktur (Pin- Fläche überdeckt CPU Kern komplett) mit hochplaner Bodenseite, Pin- Struktur glasgeperlt.

Das wars erstmal wieder von mir!
Greetz
Dietz

*(Nvidia ab 6800 usw. wie z.B. G92, 9XXX GTX/GTS 2XX bis 285, ATI ab X1800, X38XX und 48XX single GPU Versionen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Du weißt, dass du viel zu spät dran bist? 
Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] - Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition
PCGH weiß, was PCGH macht.


----------



## Dietz (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

ruyven_macaran  bin ich mir durchaus bewusst ^^ 
mir wurde trotzdem aufgetragen es noch hier zu posten. 
habe ich pflichtschuldig erledigt.


----------



## Dietz (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Da bin ich wieder 
und ich hab euch wieder was mitgebracht. 
Fangen wir erstmal an mit der:

*Summertime Alphacool Burger-Aktion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom 03.07. bis zum 31.07.09 gibts bei jeder Bestellung in Deutschland ab 24.95Eur Gutscheine 
für eine bekannte Fastfood-Restaurantkette. Die Aufteilung sieht dabei wie folgt aus:

ab 24,95 € gibt es einen McDonald`s Wertscheck über 2,00 €
ab 49,95 € einen McDonald`s Wertscheck über 4,00 €
ab 74,95 € einen McDonald`s Wertscheck über 6,00 €
ab 99,95 € einen McDonald`s Wertscheck über 8,00 €

Damit ihr auch ordentlich druch die Sommerzeit kommt! 
(Wie üblich ist eine Barauszahlung der Gutscheine leider nicht möglich.)

Als nächstes hab ich noch was schönes für euch. 

*Den Alphacool Heatmaster*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Alphacool Heatmaster ist eine Komplettlösung für alle Mess- und Regelszenarien im PC- Bereich 
und kann euren Computer vor Schäden durch Überhitzung, bedingt durch Lüfter-, Pumpen- oder 
Durchflussausfall (z.B. abgeknickter Schlauch) schützen. Der Heatmaster wird dabei über USB Konfiguriert 
und ist nach der Einstellung komplett Autark. Er benötigt als keine dauerhafte USB-Verbindung und frisst 
dadurch keine Systemresorucen. 

Die Software zum Konfigurieren setzt auf Drag&Drop um Regelkreise einfach und schnell erstellen und genau 
auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten werden können. Die Software ist bereits mit dem aktuellen RC 
von Windows 7 lauffähig.

Die Features in der Übersicht:


> + PC- Software- unabhängig. Nachdem der Heatmaster konfiguriert ist, werden alle Einstellungen komplett im Heatmaster gespeichert.
> + Nach Systemeinrichtung keine weitere Verbindung per USB- Kabel notwendig, dadurch kein Verwaltungsaufwand für das Betriebssystem durch ein USB- Gerät.
> + Kein Verbrauch von PC- Ressourcen wie Speicher und CPU Rechenzeit oder z.B. Frame- Verlust in PC- Spielen zur Aufrechterhaltung der Regelungs- Mess- und Alarmfunktionen.
> + Drei Alarmstufen (PC- unabhängiger Warnton, Systemalarm an Mainboard- BIOS, PC- Herunterfahren).
> ...


Das wars erstmal wieder von mir!  Hoffer ihr kommt gut zurecht mit den hohen Temperaturen da draußen. (Aktuell: 31°C bei mir)

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Dietz (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Hey. 
Die Dokumentation zum Heatmaster ist jetzt auch verfügbar.
Ich hab sie mal hochgeladen und sie steht jetzt hier zum download berreit.

Anleitung Heatmaster Version 1.0.pdf

Greetz
Dietz:


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Wollte mich noch bei euch bedanken. Hab mich riesig gefreut. Der Umbau erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen, ein paar Teile fehlen noch. 



xTc schrieb:


> Banane?


----------



## Dietz (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Sieht Klasse aus in Schwarz, wa?


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

@Dietz weiß du eigentlich für was die Plätze 9,10,11 benutzt werden? In dem PDF will man ja nicht alzuviel darüber sagen...


----------



## Dietz (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Jo weiß ich.
Ich sags aber nicht! 

Quatsch. 
Zum Beispiel für einen Funktionstest unsererseits.  Also Fehlerdiagnose und so weiter.


----------



## Dietz (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Hallo Ihr.
Ich hab wieder ein paar schöne Sachen für euch. Fangen wir mal hiermit an:

*Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - W / S / S Sockel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seht richtig. Den "Yellowstone" ist nun auch mit einem weißen Deckel aus
POM erhältlich und wird zukünftig für 34.95€ über die virtuelle Ladentheke 
gehen. Natürlich sind auch alle anderen Halterungsfarbkombinationen
mit diesem Deckel möglich und in unserem Shop zu finden. 

Auch das nächste, das ich euch zeige, ist für die jenigen unter euch die auf 
ein stimmiges Gesammtkonzept setzen und sich wünschen, dass die 
Halterung im gleichen Gewande daherkommt nicht zu verachten.

*Cool Cover in neuen Farben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Cool Cover Halterungen sind nun auch in den Farben silber und schwarz 
erhältlich.

Soweit erstmal wieder von mir!
Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Dietz (24. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Hallo Ihr,
ich hab mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit zu berichten:

Die Jungs von DeXgo.com haben ein sehr schönes Tutorialvideo zum Einbau
eines unserer Komplettsets erstellt und haben uns so eine schöne Idee
geliefert. Wir werden nun versuchen alle Anleitungen von uns in Videoform zu
präsentieren und den Usern (euch) zugänglich zu machen! 

Das erste Video findet ihr hier. 

Wann weitere Videotutorials fertig sind und released werden, kann ich euch leider 
noch nicht sagen dafür ist es noch zu früh, aber wir arbeiten dran! 
Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Hektor123 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Gestern ist auch mein Yellowstone angekommen. Die Farbvielfalt ist echt sehr gut. Allerdings konnte ich keine Schraubanschlüsse 13/10 verwenden, da die Löcher zu nahe aneinander liegen. Das hätte man auch besser machen können.


----------



## Madz (27. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*



> Allerdings konnte ich keine Schraubanschlüsse 13/10 verwenden, da die Löcher zu nahe aneinander liegen. Das hätte man auch besser machen können.


Schlauchtüllen und 16/10 Schlauch sind eh die bessere/einfacher  zu handhabende Wahl.


----------



## Hektor123 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Artikel von Alphacool !*

Habe ich auch vor jetzt, von daher nicht ganz so schlimm für mich, allerdings ist die Schlauchauswahl für 16/10 nicht so groß?! Weißt du ob es einen ähnlichen zu diesem Feser gibt? 
Feser Tube - Light Blue UV 13/10mm - A-C-Shop
Dieses Light blue sollte besser zum blauen Sleeve passen als die dunkelblauen Schläuche.


----------



## Dietz (11. September 2009)

Heyho.

Darf ich vorstellen: 

*Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone "Spirit"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unseren bekannten Yellowstone Kühler gibt es jetzt mit überarbeiteter Bodenplatte in der "Spirit" Edition. 

Die Kontaktfläche direkt über dem CPU Kern ist gegenüber der restlichen Bodenfläche minimal erhöht worden,  so wird der gesamte Anpressdruck hier konzentriert und der optimale Kontakt zu CPU sorg somit für einen  besseren vertikalen Wärmeübergang zum Kühler. Ungleichmäßigkeiten des Heatspreaders werden hierdurch 
ebenfalls ausgeglichen. (Wenn der Rand des Heatspreaders höher ist als die Mitte)  Zur weiteren Verbessrung des  Kontakts zur CPU und des  Anpressdruckes liegen den Kühlern nun Federn bei  die 60 Prozent mehr  Federspannung aufbauen als in der vorherigen Version, um maximalen Anpressdruck zu  gewährleisten.

Die Restbodenstärke wurde ebenfalls optimiert und natürlich erscheint die Bodenplatte im vom Alphacool  gewohnten auf hochglanz poliertem Outfit.

Soweit erstmal wieder von mir!

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2009)

Wenn die Neuerung der Boden ist, dann wollen wir hier kein Bild der Oberseite  
Gebt ihr eigentlich einen Maßstab, anhand dessen man den Anpressdruck abschätzen kann, an?
Mainboards halten zwar viel aus, aber seitdem mir ein Northbridgekühler zweimal Halteösen rausgerissen hat, bin ich bei sowas ein bißchen misstrauisch 


P.S. als Tipp:
Die Zeilenlänge solltest du dem Forum überlassen. Auf 1024er Bildschirmbreite rutschen die letzten 1-2 Worte jeder Zeile in neue Zeile - die dann aber nur diese enthält, weil ein manueller Zeilenumbruch folgt.


----------



## Dietz (12. September 2009)

Also als Maßstab sagen wir eigentlich immer, wenn noch eine Blatt Papier zwischen die Federwindungen passt (ohne zu klemmen) ist es genug. 


Ja okay^^ ich nehm die Zeilenumbrüche raus


----------



## Dietz (19. September 2009)

Und weiter gehts! Darf ich Vorstellen: 
*Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verabschiedet euch von Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit eurem Mainboard. Der Smart Motion bietet dank den 3 verschiedenen Halterklammern, die alle schwenkbar gelagert sind ein Maximum an Montiermöglichkeiten durch welche er sich auf allen gängigen Chipsätzen und zusätzlich auf NVidia und ATI GPU's verwenden lässt. Auch für spezialmontagen, wie zum Beispiel bei Nvidia Grafikkarten auf dem Videochip, sind durch diese extrem flexible Halterung möglich.
Der Kühler ist in schwarz und in weiß erhältlich und sollte sich somit auch optisch an alle Systeme anpassen können. 

Weiter gehts mit dem: 
*Alphacool HF 14 CoolDisc 3.5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Kühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung unseres bekannten HDD Kühlers und bietet mit extra tiefen Kanälen einen besseren Druchfluss für Highflow Systeme. Der Kühler wird direkt unterhalb der HDD Montiert, dadruch nimmt er die Hitze dort auf wo sie primär entsteht, am Motor und Elektronik der Festplatte, ohne dass die Wärme erst durch das Metallgehäuse der Platte wandern muss. Weiterhin geht durch diese Montage kein 5 1/4" Einschub verloren, was vorallem in kleineren Gehäuse oft entscheidend ist. Ein Wärmeleitpad für optimalen Wärmeübergang von der Festplatte zum Kühler liegt selbstverständlich bei. Und die bei uns üblichen Bohrungen für die Beleuchtung im Plexiglasdeckel sind selbstverständlich auch vorhanden.

Als letztes darf ich heute noch unsere neue Kühlflüssigkeit vorstellen: 
*Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CKC enthält einen speziellen und hochwirksamen Kupfer- Korrosionsschutz, verzichtet auf Ethylenglykol, Ethandiol u. ähnliche Zusätze, bietet die volle Wärmekapazität von Wasser, unterdrückt und bekämpft Algen- und Bakterienwachstum, beinhaltet weitere Inhibitoren gegen Korrosion. Alphacool CKC ist durch Verzicht auf typische Frostschutzmittel in der Lage, die volle Wärmekapazität des Wassers zu erhalten - kann aber mit diesen gemischt werden. Auf Frostschutzmittel basierende Kühlflüssigkeiten müssen mindestens einen Anteil von 25% Frostschutz enthalten, damit Algenwuchs usw. unterdrückt wird. Dadurch wird die Wärmekapazität gesenkt.

Das wars soweit erstmal wieder von mir.
/discuss bitte.  Vorallem zum Smart Motion würd ich gern euere Meinung hören!

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Digger (19. September 2009)

ehrlich gesagt, imho ist der smart motion extrem hässlich 

da bietet die konkurenz wie mips, Anfi und EK weitaus schönere kühler...

ich denke die lösung wäre iwie ne andere designte metallplatte da oben. zb ohne diese runden auswucherungen. dann würde das ganze schon angenehmer aussehen.


----------



## MetallSimon (19. September 2009)

wieso sind die chipsatzkühler eigetnlich immer so teuer??
das ist doch bloß nen kupferklumpen mit nem plasikklumpen verschraubt ist mit nem dichtungsring.


----------



## bundymania (19. September 2009)

Anbei Bilder vom Yellowstone Spirit



* click for big *


----------



## graebens (21. September 2009)

der schwarze ist ein zu schön


----------



## flipp (23. September 2009)

Mich würde die Kühlleistung mal interressieren, auch im Vergleich zum Living Stone


----------



## kalgani (23. September 2009)

der chipsatzkühler ist im prinzip ja ziemlich genial, aber wie digger schon sagte potthässlich.

hoffe ihr tauscht den metalldeckel gg. farblich angepasste varianten...


----------



## Dietz (23. September 2009)

Also was das Design des Smart Motion angeht kann ich euch sagen, dass wir noch vorhaben den Kühler an die Yellowstone Serie anzugleichen. Dann sollte auch für jeden Geschmack was dabei sein. 

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## kalgani (24. September 2009)

dann warte ich mal auf die angeglichenen Versionen


----------



## UnnerveD (29. September 2009)

Hat man denn mittlerweile schon neue Testergebnisse zum "Spirit" - würde mich mal interessieren, inwiefern er besser kühlt als der "normale" Yellowstone.

mfG


----------



## bundymania (30. September 2009)

Ich habe mal die neue Fertigmischung abgelichtet  Der Name ist unschlagbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietz (30. September 2009)

Ich muss immer an ne bestimmte Parfummarke denken wenn ich den namen seh. XD


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

*@DDietz:* 
Bringt ihr  60mm Plexi-Halterungen für den Cyclone raus?
Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Dietz (1. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, ist dahingehend noch nichts geplant.
Erklär mal ein bisschen, vielleicht hört es sich ja gut an.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

*@Bundy, Dietz:
*Gibt es ne Art Testbericht bzw. ein Review zum neuen "CKC"? 
*
@Dietz:*
Ich hätte einfach gerne Halterungen für den HF 38 Cape Cyclone aus Plexi in *60mm*, wie folgende:

*Halterung aus Plexiglas für externe Behälter 50mm (1xStück)*

Vielleicht zusätzlich in/mit:

- wahlweise eine oder zwei Bohrungen zum anbringen
- Moosgummistreifen zum dahinterkleben für lackierte/gepulverte Gehäuse
- verschiedene Schrauben im Angebot (UNC für Abstandshalter, ...), wenn man z.B. nicht bohren,  sondern vorhandene Löcher nutzen möchte
- Backplates zum Verschrauben bei "Kabelführugsöffnungen" z.B.
- Halterung in verschiedenen Farben, wie die Kühler(rot, blau, gelb, gold, etc.)

Es gibt ja momentan nur Plexi und POM-Halterungen generell auf dem Markt oder?
und für den Cyclone keine 60mm Plexi, sondern nur POM bzw. Plastik-schwarz...


Was hältst du davon? gut   oder nicht  Was sagst du?

Stellt ihr folgende Anschlüsse selbst her, bezieht ihr diese von DangerDen oder woherbekommt ihr diese?:

*Schlauchtülle Aussengewinde Gerade G1/4" auf 10mm - Perfect Seal*


----------



## Dietz (1. Oktober 2009)

Also einen Testbericht zum CKC hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Dafür ist es glaub ich noch zu neu und kaum einer macht sich die Mühe die Flüssigkeiten zu testen. 

Die Halterung so wie du sie vorschlägst ist zwar eine interessante Idee, aber so von uns nicht geplant. Sorry.

Die Anschlüsse stellen wir nicht selbst her und Lieferanten verrät man nicht. ^^ (Betriebsgeheimniss)


----------



## Nusshoernchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ihr ja keine eigene Fertigung habt ist das nicht das einzige was ihr nicht selbst herstellt, oder?

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu dem Gelbsteinkühler:

Was bitte ist Vollmetall Messing?

Bisher dachte ich immer dass Messing eine Legierung sei, hat Alfacool das Metall neu deffiniert?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

Aber Danger Den ist es nicht!?

Also ist generell nicht mal eine 60mm Plexi Version wie für die "alten" AGB`s geplant?


----------



## Dietz (1. Oktober 2009)

> Bisher dachte ich immer dass Messing eine Legierung sei, hat Alfacool das Metall neu deffiniert?


Nein haben wir nicht, aber du hast die Bedeutung von Legierung nicht ganz verstanden. 
Eine Legierung ist ein Gemisch mehrere Metalle. Dementsprechend kann der Yellowstone aus Vollmetal sein, welches die Legierung Messing ist. 

@ In-vino-veritas.

Ich darf es dir nicht sagen ob es DD ist oder nicht. 
Und nein, im Momment ist keine solche Halterung geplant.


----------



## Zlicer (1. Oktober 2009)

@ in-vino-veritas

les mal den ersten Satz grünlich durch, ich glaube da wird deine Frage beantwortet ^^

@ Dietz

beim Heatmaster gibt es unten rechts mehrere anschlüsse wo in der neuen PCGHX Print steht das dieses reservierte Schnittstellen für den hersteller seinen, darf man die trotzdem benutzen oda was heißt das??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Dietz (1. Oktober 2009)

Das sind Schnittstellen für uns. (Firmware und so weiter.) 
Also bitte nicht benutzen, wenn du deinen Heatmaster nicht kaput machen willst,
die Garantie ist dann nämlich auch weg.


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2009)

Als ich den Artikel geschrieben habe, habe ich leider versäumt bei euch anzurufen. Eigentlich hat es mich noch interessiert, was ihr noch so alles mit der Steuerung vorhabt. 

Wenn ihr mal wieder was zu testen habt ...hier ist immer Bedarf.


----------



## Dietz (2. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich wieder und hab euch was mitgebracht, was euch sicherlich gefallen wird. Musstet schließlich lange genug darauf warten.  

*Kühlereinzelteile*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr seht richtig. Einzelteile so weit man sehen kann. Diese könnt ihr ab sofort bei uns im Onlineshop bestellen. Für alle von euch die schon einen Kühler von uns haben, aber gern eine andere Farbkombination gehabt hätten. Bitte sehr! 

Des weiteren hab ich noch ein kleines Novum bei uns im Shop

*Effekt- und Designlacke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bieten nun auch Design und Effektlacke in unserem Shop an! Zu finden sind diese in der Kategorie "Modding". Wir werden die Lacke in einem Komplettbundle anbieten. Heißt auf Deutsch ihr bekommt den Vor-, den Effekt- und den Klarlack zusammen. Einmal bestellen und gleich lossprayen! 

Das wars erstmal wieder von mir
/discuss! 

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Nusshoernchen (3. Oktober 2009)

Dietz schrieb:


> Nein haben wir nicht, aber du hast die Bedeutung von Legierung nicht ganz verstanden.
> Eine Legierung ist ein Gemisch mehrere Metalle. Dementsprechend kann der Yellowstone aus Vollmetal sein, welches die Legierung Messing ist.


 
Ich weiß was eine Legierung ist, Du kennst aber den Unterschied von Bedeutung und Deffinition nicht 

Und nur mal so zum Haarespalten mein kleiner Verkäufer, es gibt kein Vollmetall, das ist eine Wortschöpfung ohne Sinn.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2009)

Nusshoernchen schrieb:


> Und nur mal so zum Haarespalten mein kleiner Verkäufer, es gibt kein Vollmetall, das ist eine Wortschöpfung ohne Sinn.



Also mal ohne verbale Angriffe ('mein kleiner Verkäufer'), das muss (und sollte) nämlich nicht sein.

Der Begriff 'Vollmetall' ist durchaus üblich, und das mehrerlei Hinsicht:


es gibt auch 'Hohlmetalle', also Objekte (bsp. ein Kühler), die innen einen Hohlraum enthalten, der aber keine direkte Funktion (wie bei einem Rohr) hat, sondern lediglich der Material- oder Gewichtsersparnis, manchmal auch der Stabilität (ein Rohr ist stabiler als ein gleichstarkes Vollmatarial) dient.
So kann ein massiv aussehender Körper durchaus einen Hohlraum enthalten; das beste Beispiel wirst Du in einigen Monaten wahrscheinlich auch mal in der Hand halten: den Schoko-Weihnachtsmann.
Manchmal sind auch Teile gemeint, die nicht aus einem Stück bestehen, sondern aus mehreren Teilen zusammen gesetzt sind.
In seltenen Fällen - beispielsweise bei Modellbahnen - wird der Begriff 'Vollmetall' verwandt, um zu Kennzeichnen, dass diese Sachen (bsp. Gehäuse) keine Teile aus Kunststoff enthalten oder keine Mischkonstruktionen aus mehreren Metallen enthalten.
Ich hoffe, Dir den Begriff Vollmetall damit ausreichend nahe gebracht zu haben.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dietz (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr. 
Diesmal eine Ankündung der etwas anderen Art. Wenn ihr schon immer mal jemanden von Alphacool persönlich kennen lernen wolltet, hab ich da vielleicht eine gute Gelegenheit für euch. Mit der Eröffnung des 'Lionsmedia' Shops in Braunschweig wird es unser Produktsortiment erstmals außerhalb des normalen Versandhandels zu kaufen geben. Ihr hört richtig! Kühler, AGB's und Pumpen schön in unserem eigenem Berreich präsentiert und direkt zur Mitnahme berreit. Das muss natürlich gefeiert werden. Stattfinden wird die Feier am Samstag, den 07.11.09, ab 10:00 Uhr! Zum Rahmenprogramm des Events gehören unter anderem ein DJ, der für die passende akustische Untermalung sorgen wird, eine Tanzgruppe zur allgemeinen Belustigung und jede menge Gewinnspiele, bei denen es stündlich Sachpreise im Wert von insgesammt 4.000€ zu gewinnen gibt. Zusätzlich habt ihr die Chance eine von 100 Kundenkarten von 'Lionsmedia' zu ergattern mit der Ihr dann bei jedem Einkauf 2% Rabat bekommt! Höhepunkt für uns ist aber das Lifemodding. Das 'Team Alphacool' bestehend aus Jens Schierhorn und Alexander Mittal, die schon auf der DCMM 2009 beim Lifemodding vertreten waren und dort den 2ten Platz belegten, werden einen Rechner im Gesammtwert von etwa 1900€ life während des Events modden. Das Kunstwerk wird selbstverständlich von uns mit einer Wasserkühlung ausgestattet und dann unter den Anwesenden verlost. Für das leibliche Wohl ist natürlich auch hinreichend gesorgt. Snacks und Getränke stehen jederzeit bereit um knurrenden Mägen oder trockenen Kehlen entgegen zu wirken. Die Feierlichkeiten werden 

Hintern Brüdern 1 in 38100 Braunschweig

stattfinden. 
Eingeladen ist jeder, der gerne vorbeikommen und mitfeiern möchte.

So und jetzt nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben:
Wann: Samstag der 07.11.09 ab 10Uhr
Wo:  Hintern Brüdern 1 in Braunschweig

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Dietz (12. November 2009)

So Samstag ist ja jetzt schon ein bisschen vorbei, aber ich wollte euch trotzdem noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Feierlichkeiten geben. Dass ich so "spät" schreibe, liegt daran, dass ich den Bericht eigentlich mit ein paar Bildern unterlegen wollte, die sich allerdings etwas verspäten, ich reich die aber nach! Versprochen! 

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass die Eröffnungsfeier des Shops ein voller Erfolg war. Auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz mitgespielt hat, waren viele Leute da, obwohl gleichzeitig Wetten Dass... in Braunschweig war und wir schon befürchtet hatten, dass alle lieber zum Thrillertanzen auf den Schlossplatz gehen. Doch es kamen genug und so wechselten bei guter Musik, leckeren Getränken und Häppchen (die übrigens Gratis waren; an dieser Stelle ein großes Lob an die tolle Organisation von Lionsmedia!) wechselten so manche Gewinne den Besitzer. Von Seiten Lionmedias wird jetzt sogar darüber nachgedacht ob man das ganze Event nicht in regelmäßigen Abständen wiederholen sollte. Wir würden dann natürlich auch ab und an wieder mit dabei sein. Vorallem wegen der tollen Stimmung und den super Liveacts. Klarer Favorit war für uns natürlich das Livemodding, aber auch der DJ und die Tanzgruppe wussten zu begeistern! 

Alles in allem ein echt schöner Event. 

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Dietz (13. November 2009)

Ich hab mal wieder was für euch. 

Getreu dem Motto, dass unsere Kühler auch zu optisch ansprechenden Sets zusammengefasst werden können haben wir unsere Smart Motion Kollektion noch etwas aufgestockt. Darf ich vorstellen: Smart Motion Color!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wie ihr seht, gibt es die Halterungen nun auch in Rot und in Schwarz. Damit dürfte der Smart Motion für viele von euch nochmal etwas attraktiver werden.

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## DarkDragon (22. November 2009)

Der weisse sieht gut aus.
Würde bei mir genau rein passen

Mfg und einen schönen Sonntag


----------

